# All Around Pocket/Hunting Knife



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

What is the best all around pocket/hunting knife?

Do you carry one?
Or is that old school?

If you do, what do you carry and why?

Thanks,

Stan b


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a habit of losing things in my pockets.I have the original leathermans on my belt every day.Has knife,needlenose pliers,2 Phillips,2 flat blade,a file,can opener and leather punch.Jim


----------



## barbless (Aug 9, 2015)

Hard to beat a leatherman for all-round use. For big game I've used a number of knives but a Buck Model 110 folding knife is my go to. My everyday carry knife is Buck Model 482 folding model with a pocket clip for quick access and an orange hand which helps when you lay it down.


----------



## barbless (Aug 9, 2015)

Why a Buck Model 482: 
3 inch blade big enough for big game (dressed deer, elk. bear and antelope) but works for small game
Will made with good steel that holds an edge
Fits in the front or back pants pocket but easy to get out
Easy to open one handed
Made in good old USA


----------



## tbadams (Dec 29, 2008)

I carry an A.G.Russell 2 1/2 in pocket knife made with ATS-34 steel. I have field dressed moose, bear, etc. with it simply because it's what I had with me. I like the steel it is made of better than any pocket knife I've ever owned.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Being a taxidermist I like a small blade. 2-3" that has some flexibility. Like tbadams stated a small blade is ll that is needed to skin and field dress any critter.

For day to day carrying around like just about any folding/locking blade knife that sharpens easily with a small blade. 

Leatherman for an all purpose tool type knife.


----------



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

road kill said:


> What is the best all around pocket/hunting knife?
> 
> Do you carry one?
> Or is that old school?
> ...


For moose or multiple caribou (limit is 5 in the unit I hunt),
I like the Cutco with Double-D edge:
https://www.cutco.com/products/product.jsp?item=drop-point-knife

I also like the Havalon Piranta with disposable blades.
http://www.havalon.com/the-piranta-skinning-knives.html

Both knives have orange handles so I can find them when I misplace them out in the tundra!


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

I seem to use (and abuse) a pocket knife almost daily for most everything from cutting zip ties to dressing deer, and I've been well satisfied with Benchmade's Mini Griptilian. Since much of my work is in the marsh, I keep it tethered to a belt loop with a length of decoy anchor cord. (Also a great fan of AccuSharp and Rada tools for quick resharpening.)


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Do you have any thoughts on a Buck 110??

Stan b


----------



## barbless (Aug 9, 2015)

The Buck 110 is a little big for a pocket knife, carry it on your belt or in our pack. The blade is 3 3/4 inches and it locks open. I find them good for big game but a little big for cleaning small game and fish.
Steel is good not the hardest but holds an edge for skinning and quartering elk. Some models have a finger groove design. 
Made in the USA. I carry Diamond Lap type tool for quick touch up to keep things sharp. (dull blade cause more injuries then a sharp blade.)


----------



## Paul Frey (Jun 15, 2012)

I carry a small 2 1/2 inch folding knife from Orvis that I got as a gift. It has an antler handle. I use that as my everyday carry knife. For field dressing deer I use a Schrade folding/locking knife. Very simular to the Buck 110.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I carry this everyday. I'm a knife nut though, can't have to many. 

/Paul


----------



## MikeJFalkner (Jul 17, 2014)

I have several small ones, usually carry a Buck folder for daily use. I have a Gerber multitool that I like a little better than Leatherman for rough chores. A Buck 110 is part of my deer hunting kit.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

road kill said:


> Do you have any thoughts on a Buck 110??
> 
> Stan b


Way to big for your pocket, and I prefer a fixed blade for hunting.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

My preference for a pocket knife, AG Russell : https://agrussell.com/knife/2560

Easy open, locks open, easy close.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

my favorite for "in pocket comfort" is the case xx canoe. easy to carry......easy to lose. if i lose one, i know i can always find one in every reclining chair at my mother's and mother-in-law's homes! 



https://www.google.com/search?q=cas...sAQITg&biw=1680&bih=885#imgrc=kH9BCPwlsCqceM:


----------



## mikep123456 (Nov 13, 2013)

roseberry said:


> my favorite for "in pocket comfort" is the case xx canoe. easy to carry......easy to lose. if i lose one, i know i can always find one in every reclining chair at my mother's and mother-in-law's homes!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=cas...sAQITg&biw=1680&bih=885#imgrc=kH9BCPwlsCqceM:


Now that there is funny. Every time I lose my Case I find it in a recliner. lol

Mike


----------



## deadriver (Mar 9, 2005)

ken onion chive. when i still farmed it was a leatherman but for in the pocket, it is tough to beat the one handed operation of this little knife. great steel, tensioned lockback lets you open with a fingertip which is handy when you reach for a knife with your other hand full. crazy sharp, good steal that takes an edge relatively easy but holds it better than most. i used to be a knife fanatic but dont keep up with them all now, i even rigged out with belt grinders and started learning from a master blade smith but no time now....try one and you will keep buying them again and again. As long as they make them, i dont see a reason to look around... hunting i use a pirhana, it just makes sense to use scalpel steel and be able to change a blade in the middle of an elk or a nilgai skinning effort.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a few of these stashed in gun cases, the ashtray in my truck, my wife's car...
http://www.crkt.com/Pazoda-2-Razor-Sharp-Edge-Smaller-model

Small, cheap and works pretty well for what I need.


----------



## Repaupo (Apr 28, 2005)

Pocket knife's are like puppies, you can spend as much or as little as you want. There are a million opinions on what is right and no-one is wrong.
Having said that I would look at the Buck 110,112 or Nano Bantam folding models.

Good Luck, Alan


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info.
My friend owns a game farm here in WI and a lodge in NODAK.
I got him a Buck 110 for Christmas.......he seems to like it a lot.

Can't have too many guns or knives!

I use a Schrade w/gut hook for cleaning deer, but I carry a 110 every day.


Thanks again, and *MERRY CHRISTMAS*!
Stan b


----------



## browndogbill (Oct 2, 2010)

Benchmade is a good brand


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

I have,always carried a mertcator. Dressed lots of deer elk and birds with it. But the one with the locking blade is a must for field dressing. They used to be sold at fishing supply for net knives. They are very thin easy to carry in a pocket, and sharpen easily.


----------



## Cayuga Dew (Nov 30, 2014)

I just lost my pocket knife. I found the following links helpful:

http://www.factorypart.com/oe-mopar/82213267ac

http://bestpocketknifetoday.com/compare-pocket-knives/


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

Benchmade makes very good knives in various price ranges. Awful hard to beat.


----------



## nogie1717 (Sep 15, 2014)

Since we are talking knives, I recently purchased a Havalon Piranta. Absolute best knife I've owned. One blade took care of skinning and cutting up two deer. As well as field dressing. It is also great for pheasants, as I have yet to find a blade that gets me closer to the breast bone. Plus, it seems cutting the wings and legs dulls every blade I've used so it is nice to toss the blade when it gets too dull to cut effectively. 

I go through pocket knives like nobody's business. Right now I have a Buck 870 in my front right pocket and it is a bit bulky, but it was a gift and I like it. Usually, I stay away from pricey ones as I've yet to find one that holds a nice, sharp edge. I'm also good at breaking the blade. I've had a number of different brands, but I always go for single blade, folding with the lock underneath the blade, as opposed to the releasing mechanism on the bottom back of the knife. Personal preference.


----------



## bshaf (Apr 29, 2015)

Everyday carry, leatherback skeleton cx. Minimal tools but the essentials. Havalon piranta edge for hunting. Mora knives are a spectacular deal on amazon for a good fixed blade option.


----------



## tobers (Apr 2, 2016)

Benchmade mini Griptillian. You get what you pay for. I feel like 70-80 dollars on a knife is enough to give a great product (I had one for 10 years) but not enough to be devastated if you lose it


----------



## 308ruger (Apr 8, 2016)

i like a buck 110


----------

